# Flaws in my dog or just general opinion



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

I rescued this male from someone who had not taken any care to him accept to make sure he knew how to fight. hes a big baby and a push over. hes around a year old. hes thin, i know. but over all, as he looks now. i would like to get some input on him. good and bad.. also, whats the best way to put some meat on his bones without over doing it.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

do you have any better pictures? of him standing?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to the site and what a handsome dog! do you have a side picture? Do you want to add muscle mass or more weight?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

doesnt look skinny, these dogs arent supposed to be fat  He doesnt seem to be in to bad condition imo.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Yah I agree with China he looks good in those pics maybe if a side one shows something different but looks good to me


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i applaud your actions and welcome to gopitbull. btw he looks to be in decent shape imo


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> doesnt look skinny, these dogs arent supposed to be fat  He doesnt seem to be in to bad condition imo.


:goodpost:


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

heres a side view, he wouldnt stand still. and yea i want to build muscle as well as some weight, he weighs 91 lbs.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

His weight seems fine to me. 91 pounds is a big pit


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

true, he isnt terribly underweight, but hes very long and goofy and he needs some muscle mass. he looks like he'll tip over with that big head. haha:rofl:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

The best thing you can do is excercise him. Walking, springpoling, flirt pole, letting him chase balls, play in water..things like that. I really would not give him supplements or anything, due to his size now.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

wow! 90lbs?! and you're asking if he's too skinny.. 

he looks more like 60 lbs to me..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Genetics will play the biggest role, but feeding a good diet and keeping your dog active will bring out his best. IMO he doesn't look 91 lbs, but I was not the one weighing him. I think he looks good like he is now, I wouldn't try to add any weight, just make sure he is on a high quality diet and exercised regularly.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

:goodpost:


StaffyDaddy said:


> Genetics will play the biggest role, but feeding a good diet and keeping your dog active will bring out his best. IMO he doesn't look 91 lbs, but I was not the one weighing him. I think he looks good like he is now, I wouldn't try to add any weight, just make sure he is on a high quality diet and exercised regularly.


:goodpost: 90 pounds!! thats huge.. Maybe by conditioning him at the right age he'll actually loose a few That dog is beautiful!


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

yea he weighs 91 lbs. and he doesnt need to lose any. ill take an above shot and you can see. his backbone and ribs stick out quite a bit. hes very long and his feet are 3 inches across


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mudgirlswearcamo said:


> yea he weighs 91 lbs. and he doesnt need to lose any. ill take an above shot and you can see. his backbone and ribs stick out quite a bit. hes very long and his feet are 3 inches across


I was trying to say that if you condition him he will most likely loose some weight. He is 91 pounds at chain weight but if you were to do heavy conditioning I doubt he would gain many pounds if anything he would loose a few.


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

oh.. well yea i wanna build him up a little so he doest look so malnurished


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mudgirlswearcamo said:


> oh.. well yea i wanna build him up a little so he doest look so malnurished


I guess we would need to see better shots because your dog looks giangantic. Rib showing is perfectly fine, if he is showing spine and hip bones then you need to add some pounds to cover that up.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

He does not look malnourished by any means. Besides the weight, he actually looks like he fits the APBT standard. Tuck is shown, definition of the leg muscle is shown.. Most people see a dog like this and think it's too skinny, but he looks to be in perfect shape for his age. These dogs are supposed to be muscular and lean, showing a little bit of rib and backbone is good as long as you still see muscle tone in the legs and tithers, which he appears to have. I'm not trying to argue with you but I disagree, however he is your dog. Kudos on the rescue tho.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Malnurished? LMAO! He is NOT starving. xD he looks fine but If you think your dog needs to look like this then maybe you need to get a bully? genetics wont get your APBT dog to look like a BULLY

















do you have papers on him?


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

oh no no i would never own a bully. hes not terribly thin but people complain when i take him out, he could stand to gain 10 lbs. and some exercise he is terribly lazy haha. no i dont have papers unfortunately , but i was told he came from a good line but i dont know which one. hes a great dog and hes the sweetest thing on earth. i just would like to clean him up and put a little weight on him as well as clean up the crappy skin issue he has. ive just never had a APBT this big. all mine have been 50 to 70 lbs. hes kind of "horse" sized


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

There have been dogs bigger than the normal standard, however without being able to trace his bloodlines, he could possibly have outcrossed blood somewhere in his heritage. Most APBTs are very, very active. Some traits will almost "pop up out of nowhere". He looks like he's pretty well bred, even for his size. 

And the comments you get from people... I'd ignore them. If youre not new to the breed then I know you know you have to have tough skin. Most people think dogs are supposed to look like barrels with legs! More weight on a dog his weight could possibly affect his joints, JMO

*edit... if he's only around a year he's pretty much got two years to keep filling out. He's only a third of the way!


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks, i think i might get him a weight harness to possibly build up some muscle. hes been lazy cause of all the worms he had when i got him. hes getting better. and become a tad more active but he is still a little lazy for his age. and oh so needy haha


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

mudgirlswearcamo said:


> oh no no i would never own a bully. hes not terribly thin but people complain when i take him out, he could stand to gain 10 lbs. and some exercise he is terribly lazy haha. no i dont have papers unfortunately , but i was told he came from a good line but i dont know which one. hes a great dog and hes the sweetest thing on earth. i just would like to clean him up and put a little weight on him as well as clean up the crappy skin issue he has. ive just never had a APBT this big. all mine have been 50 to 70 lbs. hes kind of "horse" sized


HAHA, horse sized. people complain that my dog is too skinny. she is perfect! 43 pounds still at 9 months is pretty darn good if you ask me. I wouldn't bulk him up I'd feed him recomended and see how he does. walking and springpole as well as flirtpole is fun! if he isnt a sure fire grade A couch rooted potato. xDD if he is then just walk him and play fetch. I work with my pup on weight pulling you could look into doing that. great workout!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mudgirlswearcamo said:


> thanks, i think i might get him a weight harness to possibly build up some muscle. hes been lazy cause of all the worms he had when i got him. hes getting better. and become a tad more active but he is still a little lazy for his age. and oh so needy haha


Needy, I bet. Most APBTs love being spoiled, and theyre big babies around people. By weight harness do you mean a weightpull harness or a weighted harness?


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

weight pulling harness


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mudgirlswearcamo said:


> weight pulling harness


Oh ok, I was about to say the weighted harnesses are a joke! LOL

Check out weight pull dog supersite, breed information, working dogs, equipment, harness, pictures, how to make a drag sled or flirt pole, Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog Alaskan Malamute American Bulldog American Eskimo American Pit Bull Terrier American Staffor, they have some great novice tips and links to get some good gear. Otherwise Browns, Tablerock, and Stillwater make great harnesses. And I currently own a Tablerock Drag Sled for drag weights.

Also, since your dog is not papered, you can still compete if he shows that he enjoys pulling.

APA Home Page (APA)

International Weight Pull Association (IWPA)

Those are two organizations which allow unpapered dogs and mixes. You can also do limited registration with the UKC, but I would only look into that if you truly want to persue wp.


----------



## mudgirlswearcamo (Feb 15, 2010)

thank you so much!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mudgirlswearcamo said:


> thank you so much!


No problem! This is a great place to learn, I sure have gained a wealth of knowledge here


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

How are his ribs looking now that you have had him on the deworming process? He may have been so full of worms his innards were pushing outwards against his ribs. Exercise should help him if he has internal fat that is also causing his heavy weight with ribs protruding.

Good luck and have fun!

- Sara


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is cute! How tall is he. I ask because like others said he doesn't appear to be that heavy though of course picts can b very deceiving.

IMO because of his size, age and unknown origin, I'd suggest getting a full clean bill of health on him before starting any kind of weight pulling.

because he is young and already that large I'd also question what other breeds may be in the mix.

Regardless he looks like a doll.

Patch O' Luck with him and post better picts when you get a chance.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

He's on the large size, yes, and he also looks fine as far as I can tell. 91 lbs is not all that, if it's a taller dog. Alot of people forget to put height into consideration. I mean look at the Castillo dogs for instance. They usually run around 22 - 24" and weigh 85+ lbs. They are not mixed by any means. (This dog pictured isn't Castillo, btw.) Anywho, your dog is only a year old. They are usually at the lanky, long, goofy and big footed stage of life. He should start growing into himself from now-on & forward. He will naturally start building muscle and he will start looking less long. You rescued him early enough, dewormed him.... Feed him (recommended on package. do not over feed),and exercise him everyday. Teach him fetch. I do with all my dogs. It is great, great exercise. Flirt and spring poles are good too, but alot of dogs don't get into one or the other (or both). Swimming is great! But if you only have limited time and space, fetch is super good....frizbee... I wouldn't give him supplements either, as mentioned by one of the other posters. Put him on food that is 26% protein, 16-18% fat. Look at the percentages. Also, you don't have to get ridiculous where food is concerned. Exceed from Sam's club (Lamb) does well. Pricey food doesn't always mean the best food. There are alot of pricey name-brand food that is total crap. anyway, that's my 2c. He will turn out just fine. He is already a looker.


----------

